# What are your symptoms?



## torontonian2004 (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi,I'm new to this forum and although I haven't officially been diagnosed with GERD, I believe that's what I have. I get a lot of indigestion and burning in my stomach as well as very frequent belching. I also experience pain and a sensation of wanting to vomit. I've been taking Nexium for 5 months now and it does help but not anywhere close to 100%. Does this sound like GERD? What other medications do people find work best for them? Thanks!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It does sound like GERD. I used to experience reflux as well which made my fight off vomitting. Do you get that sudden rush of acid up your esophagus?I use a flavonoid supplement, Provex CV. It was developed to control the deposit of cholesterol on our arterial walls. I have not had a single case of reflux since July of 1998, nor the chronic all day heartburn since September of 1998. It has also stopped my D. Sure beats meds.Mark


----------



## poohtiger (Jun 12, 2004)

I was on Nexium for a long time and now they changed it to Aciphex. It does work. I also have a hiatal hernia and IBS-D.God Bless!


----------



## Livinglife (Jul 1, 2004)

My symptoms: esophagus feels like it's on fire;in my sternum and stomach area, feels like little pieces of glass are cutting me up; belching, chest pains-which wake me up; waking up at night choking with stinging in upper throat; dull stomach ache-upset stomach feeling; difficulty swallowing; feeling like food is "stuck"Prevacid reduces a lot of this, but like your Nexium, not 100%. It worked better in the beginning, then symptoms recurred, but not nearly to the same extent.


----------



## paininthegut (Jun 1, 2004)

My doctor put me on Nexium a few months ago, I was having some problems that he thought might be acid reflux. It is entirely possible that this is what I had, I have a great fresh salsa recipe that I enjoy a little too much and I had been eating alot of it at the time. I took the Nexium (and stopped eating the salsa) and was better within just a week or so, I am not taking the Nexium anymore as I am feeling better.The problem I had was a fluttering, or throbbing sensation deep in my throat, has anyone ever had that happen before, and if so, was it because of acid reflux or GERD? Just curious.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

hi, i also have what doctors have chalked up to gerd anyways i also drink a shot glass of pure aloe juice 2x a day and it really helped with the reflux. I found that none of the ppis worked for very long for me. I also take a clacium/magnesium supplement and it has along with the aloe juice changed how i feel completly. I feel close to normal again.


----------



## stephniann (Jul 28, 2004)

i have tried eveerything on the market and am presently taking nexium which is starting NOT to work anymore. i have had GERD for 6 yrs IBSd/c for 4yrs. i have just read about digestive enzymes, so i'm going to try that next. i'll try anything at this point to live a normal life.


----------



## Missy I (Nov 10, 2002)

I am curious about the flavonoid supplement, Provex CV, and about the aloe vera juice. Is it alright to take this with prescription medicine like the PPIs? Where would one find either one of these?


----------



## pablodog (Sep 10, 2002)

I was diagnosed with GERD last month after two months of stomach pain- feels like pinching or something poking me in the stomach. No heartburn or burning at all. My doctor started me on Nexium, which didn't work, and I had to push her to order an upper GI, which shows everything looks normal. I still have a hard time accepting this is GERD... I have had IBS for 10 years.


----------



## podnil (Sep 9, 2004)

I've had IBM for many years but lately it's got worse,when I go to bed sometimes I get dizzy and when I get up to go to the toilet in the night I have to go really slow,doe's anyone know what to do about dizzy bouts,I can put up with the rushing to the toilet but dizzyness on top of that makes me really depressed,I hope someone can help,from Podnil


----------



## lunamarshall (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a feeling like something is stuck at the back of my throat. Sometimes I have problems breathing and swallowing and it feels like I'm going to choke. If I swallow something the wrong way or too quickly it hurts bad. They worst is waking up in the middle of the night and feeling like I can't breath. Plus the gurgles at the back of my throat. It's gotten a tiny bit better but it's still difficult swallowing. I also get nauseated if I eat something I shouldn't (esp. ice cream and cheese products)


----------



## lizzie (Sep 18, 2004)

About the feeling in your throat, I went to an Ears, Nose and Throat doc about the feeling of something in my throat. He scoped me and told me I had an inflamed larynx, or edema of the larynx. He says this is due to the acid moving up through the esophogus and irritating the larynx, causing it to enlarge, thus the feeling that something is stuck. I also had the gurgling problem in the throat. I smoke, that didn't help. Cigarettes would cause it to inflame more. I am going to quit. Another reason to quit, right? I don't get heartburn or that sensation of acid in my esophogus, so I had no idea I had GERD. Its called something else when it affects your larynx, but in the end, its just GERD. Nexium is what I was prescribed, but it hasn't really helped. I am having alot of intestinal problems now, I wonder, after reading these posts, if they are due to the Nexium.


----------

